# The Bionic is BACK



## Fakraliir (Nov 14, 2011)

So, now that data is working on ICS, it looks like most of the ics roms will be ported to the bionic, and I just heard DH wants to port MIUI


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think it ever left, but yes it certainly has gained moment! That's great to hear about MIUI.


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

Love my bionic so happy dhacker is doing to much everyone need to send some thanks this way as well as the few devs we have they work crazy hard, and we have th3ory back as well


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

He doesnt want to port it........ keep your eyes out is all I can say about it right now


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't wait for MIUI that is the rom I miss the most and was hoping would come to the bionic one day!


----------

